# Is anyone using over 120 grain points for field???



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

There were some guys running 140-160 in Lightspeed 3d's/GT UL's. I am toying with the idea of a Lightspeed 3d 340 with 140 in the front just for the heck of it. Would be hard to take Pro Tours out of the quiver though.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I am running 28" GT UL 400's with 150gr up front out of a 29", 57lb Supra and they are doing pretty good so far. Right at about 280FPS


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

When these came it it was mainly the GT guys, that didn't have a lot of options when it comes to spine, would preach that you cannot have TOO stiff an arrow. Something that they picked up from Tim Gillingham, a guy with a 31"+ draw BTW. What ultimately happened is they realized that this was bunk and they started to go with a arrow that they could break down and tune on their bow. Jesse was one of the first guys that had success with it, because he is Jesse, and was running 170+ in the nose of Kinetic400s(I think, could have been 500s) and the GT crew followed suit. Personally, I won't go over 120gr in the front, just what I was taught, and saw with my own eyes was the most you would ever need. The only time I will run 120 instead of 100 is if I am in the middle of a tune with my setup. I either run a short 450" with 100gr or a longer .400" with 120gr in the front. I look to the Olympic guys, they basically cannot get away without a properly spined arrow on their setups, they have to be as close to perfect as you can get. Jake Kaminski posted a video on his fan page the other day talking about point weight. He explains how he talked to the designer's of the X10 arrow(quite possibly the most winning outdoor arrow ever) and they all advocated for the 100gr point. One, because that is because what the X10 was designed around and two, because that is all you really need. I am literally a no one in this sport but, this is my take on it. 
Isaac


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The Olympic guys, as you put it are NOT dealing with the same type of spine issues as a compound shooter!!! They are not the same animal at all when it comes to the "tune" of the arrow with regard to spine. Their "archer's paradox" is much more radical and in pretty much a different direction due to the path of the bowstring as it leaves the FINGERS, as opposed to the path of the bowstring when it leaves a RELEASE AID.

Compound shooters can get away with stiffer spined arrows, and can be "off spine", where Olympic Style shooters really have to get things dialed in.

Used to be, that to shoot BHFS the MINIMUM point weight was 125 grains, and people still shot into the 540's on field and hunter rounds, and some into the 550's even with the heavy aluminums AND the minimum of 125 grains in the nose.

Carbon arrows are also a different animal, too. You cannot very easily get away with 7% or even 9% FOC, and yet in the day of the aluminum arrows, we ran 7% FOC and shot extremely well with that, along with much heavier (mass) aluminum arrows. 9% was a "heavy pile" to run back then.
Nowdaze, if you try 9% FOC with a carbon arrow.....rots of ruck! For whatever reason, 11% or way more than that just flat works better with an all carbon arrow!

Depending upon the cam and the bow setup, some people can run with a 82 grain point up front, while the same person with a "hotter cam" will need something in the order of 100-120 or even 130 grains in the nose for "pile" to get the arrow to work right out of the setup.

Too many people just pick the poundage, pick the point weight and fight for months with that setup...changing nothing but the "tiller" or the "nocking point" and floundering. Most times, a simple POUNDAGE adjustment or a 5-10 grains of point weight would do the job in minutes! Too many are missing those sweet spots in a particular arrow by NOT adjusting point weight AND/or POUNDAGE. They are using an adjustable weight bow...and won't adjust the poundage of the bow???? Say what? You'd be flabbergasted at how much 1/6th turn on the limb bolts can affect your grouping at distance...but not many really try that...nope...they'll go out and buy new arrows and/or points before they'd dream of adjusting the poundage of their compound bow to find that "sweet spot"...There are 3 sweet spots with each arrow, too....The "weak side" sweet spot, the "on the money" sweet spot, and the "stiff side sweet spot"...One of those is going to work the best, and it isn't always the "on the money" one that gives the consistency and forgiveness for a particular shooter's style and means in which he/she "handles" the bow combination.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh no....I assumed more FOC would help with wind drift and grouping at distance.

I just picked up some 140s for my 15/64th diameter arrows - i did go to heavier spine to compensate. Good thing the points are adjustable and tunable.

Great reading here for sure.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Im shooting 150gns in my pro hunter 5575s. So far short and long range grouping have been great. With the slightly bigger shaft than"normal" field arrows the extra wt should help with kick outs. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Any one shooting heavy tips in gold tip 500 for field shooting 130 - 160 tips does it help with long range grouping 

pse supra 55 lbs 25 inch arrow 27 inch draw


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Does Heavy tips help with wind drift and grouping at long distance.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

redman said:


> Does Heavy tips help with wind drift and grouping at long distance.


It definitely helps with wind drift and knock outs.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

What a person also has to keep in mind with the "gt guys" is the way gt point weight kits are designed your not only adding weight to the point but your also taking way flexible carbon. just examples not exact measurements, gt .246 100gr glue in point is about 1 1/4" long now if you add one 50gr weight the total tip length ends up being about 2" long.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

super* said:


> What a person also has to keep in mind with the "gt guys" is the way gt point weight kits are designed your not only adding weight to the point but your also taking way flexible carbon. just examples not exact measurements, gt .246 100gr glue in point is about 1 1/4" long now if you add one 50gr weight the total tip length ends up being about 2" long.


I look at it as providing support to the very end of the carbon that helps that end of the arrow to absorb the shock of bale entry. I have yet to see any problems with the added weights with regard to shaft damage or anything else.

The NIBBS of old had pretty long shanks, too and provided support to the end of the aluminum tubing.

This is NOT a problem. But of course, if you want to get heavier points, you can get them and not have to play with the screw in weights. Sure beats having to pull your points completely out and completely change the points. With GT's you can go thru the back end of the shaft and add or subtract weights in increments. Can't do that with the "big E" components.

field14 (Tom D.)

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

field14 said:


> I look at it as providing support to the very end of the carbon that helps that end of the arrow to absorb the shock of bale entry. I have yet to see any problems with the added weights with regard to shaft damage or anything else.
> 
> The NIBBS of old had pretty long shanks, too and provided support to the end of the aluminum tubing.
> 
> ...



Im not complaining about the design, what Im saying is because gt is bland when it comes to spine selection you can basically find the happy medium within a spine if you play around with the glue in points and weight kits, with my setup I should shoot right around a .380 spine arrow gt does not make one they make a .400 spine arrow. What I do is I run 100gr glue in points with 50gr weight kit, I cut the shaft 1/4" from the end of my rest (rest is pushed way back) c.c. is 27". with a pin bushing that is roughly 3/4" plus about a 2" glue in point my arrow only has about 24.25" inches of flexible carbon which makes a gt pro hunter 5575 stiff enough for my setup/shooting style.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm shooting 120 up front of some black eagle carnivore 350's. Main reason is since I'm shooting bhfs which will also be my hunting setup my hunting shafts will be the same but with 20 grain inserts and 100 grain screw ins. Plan is to be able to shoot year round with the same setup and really learn it.


----------

